# Help with Identification -- Elgin? Collegiate?



## TexasJeff2855 (Nov 2, 2010)

I just purchased this bike and want to know more about it.  It has a Collegiate headbadge.  Brake arm says Elgin and some of the other parts look "Elgin".  I am a rookie and any information is helpful.  You may have to cut and paste the link.

Thanks.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...13260506&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmm, seat tube and seat stays are screamin' Elgin to me. The fork looks like a Schwinn? The seat looks like a Schwinn Sprint.
I've seen a Collegiate badge before... and Elgin bikes were made by a couple of different mfgs. over the years.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 2, 2010)

Mercury made, they also made some Elgin models. Collegiate was probably one of their private labels.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 2, 2010)

When is an Elgin not an Elgin? The Collegiate models were budget bicycles sold by Sears as low dollar companions to the more deluxe Elgin badged line. This bike is Murray made but some Collegiates were also supplied to Sears by Westfield.


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Nov 3, 2010)

Will the serial number tell the age using an Elgin database?  Or can anyone guestimate the age?  Thanks for all the good information I am getting.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 3, 2010)

Based on the Sears consumer catalogs it appears that the Collegiate line was only marketed in 1941. Add to that the fact that the curved seat tube used on theses Murray built bikes is generically a 1941+ addition to the line (earlier versions had a straight seat tube). Together it is safe to call the bike a 1941 Collegiate. Calendar build dates often expand the real possibility that the bike was physically made in late 1940 or very early 1942. If you don’t mind posting the serial number, it will be helpful as compiling Prewar Murray serial numbers is one of the projects I am currently working on. Hopefully enough data will yield patterns that can be used to date other Murray bikes as no database for these serial numbers currently exists in the public domain.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2010)

"Based on the Sears consumer catalogs it appears that the Collegiate line was only marketed in 1941."
But what about this Collegiate? (The Elgin tank was a matching color ebay score) 



It's obviously a Westfield bike, looking more late 30ish. If I have time, I'll try to dig that bike out and check for a serial number! I also had a Westfield built "Columbus", that had a nearly identical badge.


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (Nov 3, 2010)

The serial number is SE 33596.  

RMS37 -- I sent you a private message.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2010)

OK, here's my "as bought" Collegiate/Elgin! You can see where the head badge outline shape still shows what should have been there...Collegiate badge, not Elgin. Cool looking bike, in  my opinion. Precursor curved seat tube to the Schwinn Sprint.

 The pedals on it are wood, which to me says it was made as WWII began. However, they look a bit more expensive than what should have gone onto a lower end bicycle. I also have a girls Columbia Sports from that same time period with wood pedals and original "war" tires on it.

So, safe to say that it's an early 1942 model????

fred


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 30, 2010)

Westfield-made bike...and I was under the impression that many of the rubber blocks and tires were recycled/replaced during the war with "war tire" stamped tires and wooden blocks. I have a few sets of NOS wooden blocks from that effort.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> Westfield-made bike...and I was under the impression that many of the rubber blocks and tires were recycled/replaced during the war with "war tire" stamped tires and wooden blocks. I have a few sets of NOS wooden blocks from that effort.




I was hoping it was a Westfield/Columbia bike. While digging online a while ago, I found out that the Collegiate's appeared in a SEARS ad in August, 1941 with a retail price of "$22.95 with a Genuine Troxel Saddle!" as the ad stated. The Deluxe Equipped Elgin's in the same ad were $27.95 (tank, headlight and rear rack!!!).


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the ad for the Elgin Collegiate. Bicycles. The handlebars on mine resemble more the "De Luxe Equipped" Elgin rather than the Collegiate.

Fred


----------



## OldRider (Feb 4, 2011)

Harpo, I've got a dumb question for you.....The ad says equipped with alemite lubrication system, what exactly would that be?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL!..... Not so dumb!! Before I saw that ad, I had never heard of it. I tried looking it up online, and the closet I came to was a company called ALEMITE that makes various types of lubricants. If it's the same company, boy, they've been around for quite a while!

Fred


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL!..... Not so dumb!! Before I saw that ad, I had never heard of it. I tried looking it up online, and the closest I came to was a company called ALEMITE that makes various types of lubricants. If it's the same company, boy, they've been around for quite a while!

Fred


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 4, 2011)

HARPO said:


> So, safe to say that it's an early 1942 model????




Since this is a Westfield supplied bike you can easily tell the year it was produced by comparing the serial number with the list here:

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Phil! I'll get to it over the weekend for sure!

Fred


----------

